# Auruora HO TJet runs backwards



## wisky (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi. I am new to this site. I have a question regarding 2 Aurora HO TJet cars I have. They both run backwards, while none of my other cars do. Any ideas why, or suggestions what I can do to fix them? Thanks

PS Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Just swap the magnets front and rear then they will go the correct way.


----------



## wisky (Nov 26, 2013)

rholmesr said:


> Just swap the magnets front and rear then they will go the correct way.


thanks a lot. Will try that tonight. Really appreciate it
Randy


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Been there, done that. Swapping the mags works.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

And make sure the power plug isnt plugged in upside down.

:freak::wave:

Mike


----------



## wisky (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks, The magnets worked. And as long as I had the cars apart, I oiled and cleaned them. They work nice now. Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------

